# Have you ever had a bird shipped??



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

A cockatiel or any other kind of bird? I'm just trying to figure out how this works? You see it mentioned more and more these days. 

Besides the obvious flaws of not being able to see the bird in person.. do they ship only via airlines? This doesn't make sense to me! lol 

I'm trying to raionalize it all. It must cost an outragious amount of money to ship a bird on a plane...


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I checked into having a bird shipped,and it varies by the airline,between $92.00 to $120.00 to ship a bird.You have to go to the nearest airport nearest to where you live.Also depending on the part of the country you live in we are getting into the time of year where the temperature has to be at least 45 degrees for the airline to ship a bird.If you live near to a breeder,they may be willing to deliver your bird in person for a nominal gas fee.My wife and I are going to do that for our bird or birds we get in January.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

I have never had a bird shipped if i can't drive to get it i just will not get it. if you do have one ship be careful there is a lot of scams out there especially now.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I will be having a bird shipped in the next month. I looked all over the Midwest for breeders within driving distance, but just couldn't find any that I was satisfied with. I found one in the area at a bird fair, but the tiels were skinny and had watery eyes and just didn't look right, but still were priced at $150. Of course there are the box stores, but I knew for certain I wanted a female bird from a good breeder, so when I stumbled across leeisme's thread about her baby lutino pearl girl (the mutation I hoped to find) I decided to look into shipping from the East Coast to WI. From what I've found, it should be a relatively easy process through Delta's Pet First program. It will probably cost a little less than $100, but to me it's completely worth it for my new baby. I guess I'm the kind of person who buys the cheap generic grocery store brand but when it comes to something really important, I don't mind spending extra, and I can't think of anything more important than a bird I hope will be with me for many years. To me, it's more about value than cost.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

elinore said:


> I will be having a bird shipped in the next month. I looked all over the Midwest for breeders within driving distance, but just couldn't find any that I was satisfied with. I found one in the area at a bird fair, but the tiels were skinny and had watery eyes and just didn't look right, but still were priced at $150. Of course there are the box stores, but I knew for certain I wanted a female bird from a good breeder, so when I stumbled across leeisme's thread about her baby lutino pearl girl (the mutation I hoped to find) I decided to look into shipping from the East Coast to WI. From what I've found, it should be a relatively easy process through Delta's Pet First program. It will probably cost a little less than $100, but to me it's completely worth it for my new baby. I guess I'm the kind of person who buys the cheap generic grocery store brand but when it comes to something really important, I don't mind spending extra, and I can't think of anything more important than a bird I hope will be with me for many years. To me, it's more about value than cost.


I'm glad you found a new bird!

As for pets/birds on planes, a friend of mine works for the airlines and said it is done all the time without incident.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the forum and don't know about cockatiels, but I have had many finches shipped to me via USPS express. They arrive at the post office the next day or day after in special boxes for birds. They have a perch, food or millet, and a sponge type water holder. I have never had any problems getting finches in this manner, but of course you do take a risk not seeing the bird. I also know that many animals are shipped via airlines and I understand that Delta is the best airline for this. They arrive at your local airport the same or next day. Of course, this method is much more costly, averaging around $130 with the shipping container. The USPS express method is usually around $40, but may not be available for hook bills. Hope this info helps.


----------

